# how much ?



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

quick question
i have a Ford puma and have primed it ready for new sprat job, my question is how much top coat do i need ?

i used 2 litres of primer to prime the car

here is a pic of my car as it is now



http://imgur.com/GIQq2cr

[/



http://imgur.com/xTYQF3i




http://imgur.com/xTYQF3i


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends how you intend to do it i mean is it 2k direct gloss or base and clear and what color is it going.


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

it is being done in direct gloss Cellulose and will be also putting a Cellulose clear over it, to give it more of a shine

this is the colour


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

this is what i have ordered 

5 litres of firecracker direct gloss 

2.5 Clear Lacquer 2k 

2.5L 2K Universal Activator/Hardener for Paint/Primer For Paint and Lacquer


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Clear over base then id say that's more than enough. 2.5litres of clear once mixed should be enough for two full coats.


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

cheers i really hope so as were i live it will take me a few weeks to get more paint


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks like a nice colour, dont forget to share some photos once its done :thumb:


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

*my spray job*

not finished yet only day 1

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPMKhsXCtn69ltG53n428WbBAxFZx2-ADnYGmtW

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO45SsztuJIMcI24TqeSADM1wmeDgrsRlM0UmiU

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNmpwCJ2Wgi9U_BdEpk13mG7ZPvewJKKAbngbx0

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOjTIYQtzSoU4PnpGsuLty2aKjipCBADReVWSGC


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Getting Error 404 not found on your links ugly1


----------



## ugly1 (Aug 30, 2018)

*my spray job*



http://imgur.com/GIQq2cr


----------

